# water heater won't light



## adfuhrer (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 6 year old AO Smith propane water heater, model #GPSH 50-101. The heater wont light by itself and the error code says the system is in lockout. 1. gas supply is off or too low to operate. 2. hot surface ignitor is not positioned correctly. 3. low voltage to the water heater. 4. electric polarity to the unit is incorrect. my propane tank is full. If I unplug the unit from the wall and plug it back in it tries to light 3 times and shuts itself off and shows the same error code. If I unplug the 3 wires that go to hot surface ignitor and sensor and plug them back in,it will light and work great. Do I need to replace these parts or could it be something else?​


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

1. That is not a very good intro.

2. This is a site for plumbing professionals

3. If your not one, then you need to hire one, to fix that particular problem.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> 1. That is not a very good intro.
> 
> 2. This is a site for plumbing professionals
> 
> 3. If your not one, then you need to hire one, to fix that particular problem.


:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

You might have a faulty hot surface ignitor. At least that has been my experience with AO smith heaters, several of them. Call a plumbing technician to diagnose and order the part.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Mr. adfuhrer

First let me say your user name is questionable at best and secondly gas is dangerous and should never be fooled with by an amateur.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

adfuhrer said:


> I have a 6 year old AO Smith propane water heater, model #GPSH 50-101. The heater wont light by itself and the error code says the system is in lockout. 1. gas supply is off or too low to operate. 2. hot surface ignitor is not positioned correctly. 3. low voltage to the water heater. 4. electric polarity to the unit is incorrect. my propane tank is full. If I unplug the unit from the wall and plug it back in it tries to light 3 times and shuts itself off and shows the same error code. If I unplug the 3 wires that go to hot surface ignitor and sensor and plug them back in,it will light and work great. Do I need to replace these parts or could it be something else? ​


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## adfuhrer (Dec 24, 2010)

service guy said:


> You might have a faulty hot surface ignitor. At least that has been my experience with AO smith heaters, several of them. Call a plumbing technician to diagnose and order the part.


 Thank you for your help. I appreciate your help and knowledge. The rest of the people who responded appear to be too stuck on themselves to help anyone. Thank you again!!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

adfuhrer said:


> Thank you for your help. I appreciate your help and knowledge. The rest of the people who responded appear to be too stuck on themselves to help anyone. Thank you again!!!


and you are?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

slickrick, since it's *Christmas Eve* wye don't you show adfuhrer the front door :yes::yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> slickrick, since it's *Christmas Eve* wye don't you show adfuhrer the front door :yes::yes:


I agree. If we do not get a intro in 1 minute, I am going to tag him DIY.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

